# I Know What My Birthday Wish Is.....



## Ulma Doctor (Apr 20, 2017)

my birthday is coming in september, so if anybody wants to get me a present- here is my first choice! 

https://ventura.craigslist.org/tld/6062299893.html


----------



## darkzero (Apr 21, 2017)

That's funny, I saw that one too.

But oh no, that won't work! September is too far away, it'll be gone by then. My birthday is next Tues & Oxnard is a lot closer to me than you! I should get it!

Haha, I wouldn't know what to do with it anyway. I don't need anything that big. I know you would put it to good use.

I've been eyeing this one, it's right down the street from me. But I don't even have the room for this one. 

https://losangeles.craigslist.org/sfv/tld/6053682740.html

Excellent price, I'm surprised no one has snatch it yet, unless something is wrong with it.


----------



## roadie33 (Apr 21, 2017)

Nice one Mike.
I had a chance to buy one just like that at an Auction last year, but had no way to load or unload it. It went for $50.
It would have took 10 guys to move it, let alone try to lift it into the back of my truck.
I kick myself every time I see some little 24 x 24 incher go for $100's at other auctions.


----------



## jpfabricator (Apr 21, 2017)

I will throw $10 in on it for you Mike!

Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Billh50 (Apr 21, 2017)

My birthday is Sunday. My wish is for this damn tumor to shrink enough so I can ride my motorcycle again so I don't have to sell it.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Apr 21, 2017)

Billh50 said:


> My birthday is Sunday. My wish is for this damn tumor to shrink enough so I can ride my motorcycle again so I don't have to sell it.



I'd gladly give up all my future birthday wishes, if i could grant you your wish Bill.
i'm pulling for you, Buddy


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Apr 21, 2017)

jpfabricator said:


> I will throw $10 in on it for you Mike!
> Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk



Thank You Jake!!!


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Apr 21, 2017)

darkzero said:


> That's funny, I saw that one too.
> But oh no, that won't work! September is too far away, it'll be gone by then. My birthday is next Tues & Oxnard is a lot closer to me than you! I should get it!
> Haha, I wouldn't know what to do with it anyway. I don't need anything that big. I know you would put it to good use.
> I've been eyeing this one, it's right down the street from me. But I don't even have the room for this one.
> ...



LOL,
i hope you have a happy birthday!
that rock in the ad looks pretty good to me!
i agree, someone needs to get it!!!


----------



## chips&more (Apr 21, 2017)

Sorry, it’s a tad too big & overweight for a Flat Rate Priority Box!


----------



## Billh50 (Apr 21, 2017)

Thanks Mike, hope ya get stuff ya want and need for yours


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Apr 21, 2017)

chips&more said:


> Sorry, it’s a tad too big & overweight for a Flat Rate Priority Box!


i wonder if there is an ACME Box Company,
you know, like in the Roadrunner Cartoons???
i'd get the expanding flat rate priority boxes by the dozen...
it gets a man to thinking....
that's not always a good thing


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Apr 21, 2017)

Billh50 said:


> Thanks Mike, hope ya get stuff ya want and need for yours


Thank you Bill


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Apr 21, 2017)

roadie33 said:


> Nice one Mike.
> I had a chance to buy one just like that at an Auction last year, but had no way to load or unload it. It went for $50.
> It would have took 10 guys to move it, let alone try to lift it into the back of my truck.
> I kick myself every time I see some little 24 x 24 incher go for $100's at other auctions.


Hi roadie!

not tryin' to one up ya-
but, there was one locally about 6 months ago, that i almost got.
it was 8" thick 48x40"
i guessed it to be somewhere in the 1200 lb zone, it had no calibration sticker and was going for $50

the silly part was that i seriously considered how i was gonna do it! 

part of me still wants to find it


----------

